# Haydn String Quartets. Help!



## crmoorhead

I'm just browsing the Naxos CDs available on Amazon for Haydn string quartets. I'm a bit out of my depth here. Any recommendations? I see that the top 50 string ensembles only has quartets from Op. 76. Is it worth trying anything outside that? If that is my first buy, what other works should I consider. Ideally I am looking for a good selection without having to buy a complete works boxed set. Thanks!


----------



## Art Rock

Start with the late ones on naxos, then work your way back. I have them all, and I like them all.


----------



## Vaneyes

crmoorhead said:


> I'm just browsing the Naxos CDs available on Amazon for Haydn string quartets. I'm a bit out of my depth here. Any recommendations? I see that the top 50 string ensembles only has quartets from Op. 76. Is it worth trying anything outside that? If that is my first buy, what other works should I consider. Ideally I am looking for a good selection without having to buy a complete works boxed set. Thanks!


These are the Haydn SQ. Opus Nos. I favor--Opp. 20, 33, 50, 54, 64, 71, 74, 76, 77. I don't think it matters where you start.

Good buys--Mosaiques/Op. 20 (Naive), Lindsay/Op. 50 (ASV), Endellion/Opp. 54 & 74 (Virgin), L'Archibudelli/Op. 77 (Sony).


----------



## anshuman

Try the Aeolian String Quartet Recordings. You wont be disappointed


----------



## Guest

I also like the Opp. 33, 74, and 77. And I highly recommend the Kodaly Quartet recordings on Naxos. There might be some that are a lot better, but you won't be disappointed by the Kodaly Quartet, and the price is right.


----------



## haydnfan

Start where I started-- Op 76. Vaneyes has listed the masterpieces, if I could add to that save Op 33 for last since it is more galant style than the other string quartets, at least to my ears.


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnfan said:


> Start where I started-- Op 76. Vaneyes has listed the masterpieces, if I could add to that save Op 33 for last since it is more galant style than the other string quartets, at least to my ears.


76 with Tokyo is what I started today with. 76s you recommend?


----------



## Ukko

haydnfan said:


> Start where I started-- Op 76. Vaneyes has listed the masterpieces, if I could add to that save Op 33 for last since it is more galant style than the other string quartets, at least to my ears.


It seems unlikely to me that I am unique in wanting to follow a sense of artistic progression in this music - without necessarily including the four part divertimenti he composed before Opus 17. That opus is 'transitional', so I'll accept starting with Opus 20. I'll even accept skipping from Op. 33 to Op. 50, and from there to Op. 64; but no more skips. You'll hear nothing but damn good music.

I feel compelled to recommend the Tokyo for Op. 50, and the Peterson any time you find it, but even the Kodaly (excellent enthusiasm, poor ensemble) don't butcher the music too badly.

:tiphat:


----------



## Taneyev

In the 50s., the Schneider SQ recorded on LP all Haydn's quartets. If you see any of them, get it. IMHO it was one of the best version ever. Also I strongly recommend the 6 Op.50 by the old Tokyo SQ on DGG.


----------



## crmoorhead

Thanks for all the replies. They have been very useful!


----------



## haydnfan

Vaneyes said:


> 76 with Tokyo is what I started today with. 76s you recommend?


That is one of my favorite ones. My favorite HIP recording is the Buchberger Quartet (not as polished as Mosaiques nor as wild as Festetics but well balanced). For MI recordings on the serious side I like the Tatrai Quartet, on the light side the Kodaly Quartet ain't bad... but I have not heard the Auryn Quartet yet, and I have high expectations from them.


----------



## haydnfan

Hilltroll72 said:


> I feel compelled to recommend the Tokyo for Op. 50, and the Peterson any time you find it, but even the Kodaly (excellent enthusiasm, poor ensemble) don't butcher the music too badly.


The Tokyo Quartet is the best... and out of print. Has been for awhile. I also really like the Nomos Quartet in Op 50.


----------



## Ukko

haydnfan said:


> The Tokyo Quartet is the best... and out of print. Has been for awhile. I also really like the Nomos Quartet in Op 50.


ArchivMusic has reissued the Tokyo set on CD-R. Last I knew they don't ship overseas, but a middle-man is available (me).

I also see one copy listed by an Amazon Marketplace Seller - at an extortionate price.


----------



## Taneyev

I got the Tokyo's op.50 on original DGG vinyls, and made it copied to CD. But the box is very rare and difficult to find.


----------



## jurianbai

Been listened to the Kodaly Box set exclusively, shuffled around it for years. As early as in Op.17 the quartets have envolved into memorable piece. The Kodaly had in a nickname for some pieces, and that make it easier to see stand out piece. My favorite Haydn's are:

-"Sunrise" Op.76 no.4 in Bb
-"Fifth" Op.76 no.2 in Dm 
... and all the rest of op.76

-"Bird" Op.33 no.3 in C
-"Sun" Op.29 no.2 in C

The only other CD I get is Jerusalem SQ 2 volume by Harmonia Mundi. Interesting selection of quartet there.


----------



## Olias

I love the Opus 33 Quartets. They are so clever and cute. They are extremely well written and are fun to listen to as they are short and sweet.

This recording is marvelous:

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-...r_1_15?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1308015627&sr=1-15


----------



## haydnfan

Hilltroll72 said:


> ArchivMusic has reissued the Tokyo set on CD-R. Last I knew they don't ship overseas, but a middle-man is available (me).
> 
> I also see one copy listed by an Amazon Marketplace Seller - at an extortionate price.


Nice I didn't know about the arkiv reissue! I hate those insane prices marketplace sellers use when cds are oop!


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnfan said:


> Nice I didn't know about the arkiv reissue! I hate those insane prices marketplace sellers use when cds are oop!


I also dislike the idea of buying CD-Rs. Haven't done it yet.


----------



## Ukko

One of the smaller Brit labels sells CD-Rs exclusively - without making mention of the practice. Quality-wise, there is no significant difference anyway.


----------



## haydnfan

Vaneyes said:


> I also dislike the idea of buying CD-Rs. Haven't done it yet.


I haven't done that yet either. I feel uncomfortable with paying full price for a cd-r. I've heard the Tokyo Op 50 simply because a friend of mine burned me a copy.


----------



## Guest

Hilltroll72 said:


> One of the smaller Brit labels sells CD-Rs exclusively - without making mention of the practice. Quality-wise, there is no significant difference anyway.


Might I ask which one? Do they put any further effort into packaging, or are the prices lower? I buy most music through downloading services like Amazon or iTunes, so this wouldn't bother me as much, but if I am going to pay more for the actual CD, I like all the fancy packaging and booklets that come with it.


----------



## GKC

crmoorhead said:


> I'm just browsing the Naxos CDs available on Amazon for Haydn string quartets. I'm a bit out of my depth here. Any recommendations? I see that the top 50 string ensembles only has quartets from Op. 76.


Should have been a top 100 ;-). I vote for the Naxos, too. I learned his quartets from this set. I think if you pick any from opus 33 on up, it doesn't matter where you start. 
If you decide you want to investigate further, I recommend recordings on PRAGA by three different quartets: Prazak, Kocian and Parkanyi. They've recorded all six of 33, three from op. 50, op. 74 and 54. I hope they continue the cycle; these are really good performences in great sound.

Life would be noticably harder without Haydn's string quartets.

GKC


----------



## robert

I prefer the Tokyo in there Beethoven, but in Haydn there is no one like Quatour Mosaiques.......


----------



## gmubandgeek

I'm not going to lie I bought the Aeolian String Quartet recordings and I was a little bit thrown off by some of their interpretations. In the latter dance movements, Haydn designates them as scherzo and yet they played them unbarebly slow. There are a few other examples which I won't take the time to list. Good recordings, but I feel at times they took some liberties.


----------



## Luke

If you're looking for complete recordings, I recommend the Buchberger Quartet (Brilliant Classics, low price) or the Angeles Quartet on Philips (don't know if it's still available). The latter show very well the evolution in Haydn's style and composition technique. Buchberger = HIP. Personally, I don't like the Kodaly Quartet on Naxos: too "middle of the road", and no difference between the interpretation of the early and late quartets. They have little intonation problems too.

One of the best HIP recordings is made the Quatuor Mosaïques. They didn't do the complete set, but the most important opus numbers (20, 33, 64, 76 and others). There is no other quartet that can "tell" the music, just as in an intelligent conversation. If you're not looking for a complete edition, this is my favourite (full price).


----------



## Ukko

DrMike said:


> Might I ask which one? Do they put any further effort into packaging, or are the prices lower? I buy most music through downloading services like Amazon or iTunes, so this wouldn't bother me as much, but if I am going to pay more for the actual CD, I like all the fancy packaging and booklets that come with it.


There are only faint clues left in my head* - which is why I didn't 'name the culprit' before. It just could be Lyrita. Whatever the name is, the product is accompanied by the usual booklet & notes.

*My CD filing system is best described as nonexistent. The library was once arranged alphabetically - but no more. Commercial CDs in jewel cases, my transfers of LPs in slim cases and paper sleeves, downloads on CD-Rs, also in paper sleeves, several thousands of discs in all... some in the CD equivalent of bookcases, some in cardboard boxes, some piled on furniture. And no wife to nag me into straightening things out.

There. I've revealed the existence of this mess, so guilt should drive me to fix it.

...not so far.


----------



## Merl

Ukko said:


> I feel compelled to recommend the Tokyo for Op. 50, and the Peterson any time you find it, but even the Kodaly (excellent enthusiasm, poor ensemble) don't butcher the music too badly.
> 
> :tiphat:


An old thread but I wanted to comment. I picked up the Kodaly cycle for a bargain £15 (yep, for 25 discs - Incredible bargain!) during the week and from what I've played it's really good. It may not be as strong as their Beethoven SQ cycle (which is very impressive) but I don't hear poor ensemble at all and most reviewers agree.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/May10/Haydn_quartets_8502400.htm

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-14677/

https://www.allmusic.com/album/the-complete-haydn-string-quartets-box-set-mw0001404378


----------



## Marc

My opinion/listening experiences (though I'm probably less informed about Haydn's SQ's than many others here):

Solid and 'modern' instruments: Kodály Quartet (Naxos) - complete.
Splendid and 'period' instruments: Quator Mosaïques (Astrée) - selection.
Raw and 'period' instruments (with 'modern' tuning, if I'm not mistaken): Buchberger Quartett (Brilliant) - complete.
Beautiful and 'modern' instruments: Auryn Quartett (Tacet) - complete yet?... yes, I think so.

(Summarized: no duds here .)

I do have to say, that I only have the Mosaïques (a nice boxset) and the Buchberger in their complete form... from Kodály and Auryn I only have listened to a few. I guess that the Auryn Quartett is the most expensive. The Tacet recording quality is superb, although some might find it a bit too spacious. But it works fine for me.


----------



## wkasimer

Marc said:


> Raw and 'period' instruments (with 'modern' tuning, if I'm not mistaken): Buchberger Quartett (Brilliant) - complete.


I believe that the Buchberger plays on modern instruments, but their "raw" sound (I'd prefer "rustic") makes it sound as though they're playing on period instruments.


----------



## Marc

wkasimer said:


> I believe that the Buchberger plays on modern instruments, but their "raw" sound (I'd prefer "rustic") makes it sound as though they're playing on period instruments.


I'm too lazy too check my CD-rom , but yeah... on 2nd thought I do think that I was indeed mistaken. It was mentioned during their first releases that they pitched period instruments at a'=440 Hz... but Buchberger himself 'corrected' that later on. Mea culpa & thanks for the correct info.


----------



## Second Trombone

I have several Haydn Quartet sets (a few not quite complete) and I pretty much like them all. These include Kodaly / Naxos, Buchberger, Tátrai, Festetics (early instruments), Aeolian, and Schneider Quartets--as well as the very cheap Vox set featuring the Fine Arts and Dekany Quartets. Each of the performing string quartet has its distinctive qualities. Some are lean and edgy (e.g. Festetics) and some are warm and a little romantic (e.g. Scheider). The Aeolians are very well played, but feature the first violin a bit too much for my taste.
Anyway, my sense is that one should simply start with whatever performances one has, and then be prepared to listen, with open ears, to some amazing music. I'd be inclined to start with Op. 64 and 76--which feature many of my very favorite quartets--and then sample around from there. To me it seems like an awfully long road to the mature style if one starts with Op. 1.


----------



## Merl

The Auryn cycle is very special. Very, very special.


----------



## Second Trombone

Merl said:


> The Auryn cycle is very special. Very, very special.


You're correct, Meri! I listened to some of their Op. 33 last night, and their performances _were_ very special. I had never heard of the Auryn Quartet before, so thanks for the alert.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Second the Auryn


----------

